# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Празднуем Православное Рождество

## kiara

Давайте в этой теме поделимся традициями, секретами празднования Рождества в Вашей семье, рецептами Вашего Рождественского стола, а так же расскажем друг другу, кто и что знает об обрядах и традициях Святок (т.е. 12 дней от Рождества до Богоявления).
Немного истории:

*Рождество* – светлый праздник, и на Руси его всегда ждали с нетерпением, а отмечали широко и весело. В череде традиционных гуляний, катаний и гаданий русский народ не забывал и о застолье. А как же? Ведь предшествовал Рождеству пост. Пусть не самый строгий, с разрешением иногда есть и рыбу, но все-таки – пост.

Специального рождественского рыбного блюда у нас не делали, это на пасхальном столе без рыбы не обойтись, а на рождественском главное – мясо. Резали к Рождеству скотину, солили окорока, коптили ветчину, начиняли колбасы, свиные головы и желудки. Колядовали – ходили в предрождественскую ночь по улицам и пели: «Кишку да ножку подайте в окошко!»

Не жалели мяса и на щи. После постных рыбных, с осетровой головизной или снетками, разговлялись богатыми щами – с разварной бараниной или говядиной, забеляя их сметаной, молоком или сливками.

Но начиналось разговение совсем не с мяса – в Сочельник, канун Рождества, с первой звездой надо было отведать сочива (оно же – коливо, или кутья). А уж потом, после заутрени – поднять рюмочку под жареного гуся или свиную голову. Пришло-прикатило Рождество Христово! Веселись, ребятки, – наступили Святки!

В некоторых губерниях на Рождество пекли особые блины – из овсяной муки. Ими одаривали знакомых, приглашали на блины-овсяники родню. Овес вообще считался одним из символов рождественских празднований. Васильев вечер, канун Нового года по-старому стилю, назывался еще и Овсенем.

К овсяным блинам великолепно подходит особое блюдо – пряженина. В Белоруссии оно называется мачанкой, от слова «макать» – макают в густую мясную подливу не только блины, но и традиционные белорусские драники, отварную картошку, просто свежеиспеченный хлеб.

На сладкое в северных русских губерниях пекли козули. Замысловатые, в виде коров, овечек, козочек, оленей. Их в каждом доме хозяйки вместе с детьми лепили руками, передавая традиции от поколения к поколению. Иногда использовались жестяные выемки, их нетрудно сделать и самому из простой полоски жести. Подойдут и детские формочки для забав с песком – просто изнутри их нужно смазать маслом. Варианты теста для козуль – самые разные, от простого пресного ржаного до пряничного – на сливочном масле и яичных желтках. На Новгородчине свой вариант – объемные «коровки» из пресного теста, замешенного на молоке. Необязательно в виде коровки, кстати. Даже птички из такого теста, вылепленные и выпеченные на Рождество, назывались коровками.

Согревались в Рождество сбитнем. Детям предлагали безалкогольный вариант, взрослым – крепкий, с пивом, бренди, водкой или вином.
Рождественский стол в любом русском доме выглядел по-особому празднично. Часто он оставался накрытым на все время Святок (12 дней от Рождества до Богоявления), и самые разнообразные угощения не убирались с него – в ожидании незваного, но всегда желанного гостя или колядующих. Под самые нарядные скатерти принято было класть пучок соломы – как напоминание о рождении младенца Христа в хлеву у Вифлеема. В некоторых русских областях такой обычай сохранился до сих пор...


*   *   *
Мы печем Рождественский пирог (его рецепт выкладывала до этого в "Кулинарное") и едим его дня два-три, печем большой закрытый русский пирог с курицей (когда читала рецепты Курника, поняла - что это похожие блюда), а в Соченьник делаем Коливо (из ячневой крупы с орехом и вареньем, ягодами, медом такие пироженки).
Из рыбного предпочитаем тунца, чаще салаты из него и щуку с мятой. Еще живой хлеб на опаре-его нельзя резать, только ломать и угошать всех за столом, а пока разламавается хлеб, можно загадать желание - оно непременно сбывается - проверенно нашей семье *уже 2 года бегает исполненное в полной мере - звать его Кузьма)*

----------


## Jazz

А у нас как-то спонтанно сложилась такая традиция: мы 7 января ездим на родник в Свято-Тихонову пустынь (или во Льва Толстого, как его чаще называют). Набираем водичку, заходим в храм, ставим свечки. Просто гуляем - дышим свежим морозным воздухом. А потом, уже слегка подмерзнув, покупаем в палатке за воротами монастырские булочки, достаем из багажников термосы с каким-нибудь особенным чаем (вот позавчера были черный чай с собственноручно мною насушенной мятой и черный чай с ромашкой и медом от Тимошкиной крестной) и наслаждаемся.

----------


## kiara

Ай, какие молодцы!!!!! Здорово!
Кстати, мы на Крещение туда ездим...Никто не собирается окунуться?

----------


## Jazz

Не-е-ет! На Крещение я туда больше ни ногой!!! Мы 2 года назад сунулись туда - мужичкам нашим захотелось окунуться. Мне тоже хотелось, но я была на 2 месяце, поэтому решила не рисковать. Поехали после работы, народу тьма, машину поставили за километр от обители, я замерзла как цуцик, оголодала (а булки в заветной палатке кончились)... Короче, воспоминания не из приятных...

----------


## kiara

))))))))))))))))Ну да, народу там разве что на Тихонов день больше))))) К слову, мы и на Тихонов день там каждый год - угораздило нас жениться 29 июня)))
На Крещение у нас везде полно народу и пешком от машины надо чапать приличнооо...Но раз в год можно) Ох - а я хочууууууу очень окунуться, уже три года не куналась и старший сын просится тоже, мы всегда с собой берем плюшки и термосочки, после прорубя кушать ну очень хочется)))))
Может мне кажется, но там, именно в Тихоновой самая теплая вода....Никто не замечал?

----------


## kiara

*Всех со святым Крещением!!!
Мира, спокойствия и благополучия вам и вашим близким!*

----------

